# kwikset double key deadbolt removal



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> I got the two screws out but the bezel doesn't unscrew or pry off.
> so, er, uhm... what's the trick?
> 
> thanks


The whole thing should just fall right out. The bezel is held in by the cylinder. At least that is how every two-key deadbolt I've ever seen is. 

Are you sure it's not stuck to the paint on the door?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ironlight said:


> Are you sure it's not stuck to the paint on the door?


Nope; no paint on the lock at all and the bezels do spin.



> The whole thing should just fall right out.
> At least that is how every two-key deadbolt I've ever seen is.


That's what I was expecting too.
When I was a younger man I'd have just jumped right in...
thought asking before getting out the hammer was wiser.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

bump.

Anyone know what is going on with these (two) deadbolts?
How do I get them to come apart?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How about photos?

DM


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

For those who may come along in the future...
or if the search engine actually gets you to this thread:

After the two little screws next to the key slot are removed...
pry off the quarter sized trim plate those screws go through.
Beneath *that* plate are the screws that actually hold it all together.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Evil!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you don't mind, TT, I'll throw this in for searchers landing here also. 

If an egress (usually front entry) door, no key allowed per code in case of fire:

"*R311.2 Egress door.* At least one egress door shall be provided for each _dwelling_ unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The minimum clear height of the door opening shall not be less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions. Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the _dwelling_ *without the use of a key *or special knowledge or effort." From: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec011_par001.htm

Thanks, Gary


----------



## j&g (Jan 31, 2014)

TarheelTerp, thank you so much! Had tried everything but taking off that face plate. And yes, there were screws underneath for taking the dead bolt off.


----------

